# how do u match the front lights



## RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR (Jul 15, 2002)

on my 95 gxe, when i turn the headlights on, my clearance lights match my headlights. i've re-wired the signals so that they come on when the headlights come on as well. but the signal and the marker is dim. i want to match my signals and markers along with the headlights and my clearance. how do i do this?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

Did you rewire them so that they would run on the higher wattage or just rewire them so that they would go on with the headlights? On my '98 I made the clearence lights run on 27W instead of 8W (i think). It matches well now. Not dim at all.


----------



## RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR (Jul 15, 2002)

well i did my rewiring with my clearance lights to make them brighter to match my headlights...it looks fine...i also rewired my bumper signals to stay on when i turn my headlights on...but they're dim like the side markers...and when they signal, they blink dim/high, dim/high instead of off/high, off high. I wanna know how to rewire or do something to make everything match including the bumper signals and the side markers...so everything is high...and when they signal, it would be like high/dim, high/dim. any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

not really


----------

